# Do the carbs come off for a/f (pilot) screw adjustment?



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like there is a special kawi tool for this. If you don't have the tool the carbs come off and flipped over?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nope. just a screw driver. But to get to the adjustment screw you have to drill the little tab out. Or else, drill a little hole in it to grab it w/ something and pry it out.


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> nope. just a screw driver. But to get to the adjustment screw you have to drill the little tab out. Or else, drill a little hole in it to grab it w/ something and pry it out.


Are we talking about the same thing? Here is the section from the manual. See how the special kawi tool is turned upward?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

yes it is the right section. it is probably better to take the carbs and flip them to ensure you have adjusted them properly. if it has never been jetted then u will have to follow p425 and drill out the caps.


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Gotcha thanks. In for leaner and out for richer, correct?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Pictures?


Pictures of????


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok...got them set to 1 turn out. Recall I'm ~12 a/f at idle. I'll get it all back together this evening and see how it does.

Also, the screws were exposed with no sign of a cover or tab. I'm 99% sure this bike was never touched other than oils, belts, filters, etc.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If there was no cover then it had been adjusted at some point.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

When I pulled my wifes brute apart to clean her carbs the a/f screws covers were gone also. She has owned that bike since it was new in 2005 also. 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

DaveMK1 said:


> When I pulled my wifes brute apart to clean her carbs the a/f screws covers were gone also. She has owned that bike since it was new in 2005 also.
> 
> Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


2005 here. There were no signs of anything being removed, tampered, drilled, etc. Possibly the tabs were an emmisons thing in later years of the brute? 

Seems like the manual would make mention of something as important as metal needing removed before doing a specified adjustment to critical parameters.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe they didnt do it in '05 then. Could have been something they started in 06


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope it was later than 06'..... I have a slight stumble from idle I was hoping to fix by adding a tiny bit more fuel this way?!?! I sure don't want to be drilling on any carbs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^No I mean adding the little covers maybe have started in 06... They are saying their 05's didnt have the little cover, but I know for a fact RDWD's '06 did b/c I helped him pull them out.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at my 11' the other night and I'm really hoping its the welch plug looking things that need to come off


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Crap....


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

650Brute said:


> Crap....


That... NEVER sounds good man... What'd you do?!


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

both my '05's had the covers on the screws! same as my buds bikes.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

enraged350 said:


> That... NEVER sounds good man... What'd you do?!


Ha ha! Nothing yet.

I have a slight stumble with a grab of throttle at idle, and was hoping getting into these A/F stews would be a breeze, I sure don't wanna GL drilling on carbs. 

I have my jetting spot on, pulls great throughout the powerband. 

No issues after about 3mph, or just past idle, it's that first grab?

Any ideas? 06 650 SRA, 2" Intake, HMF, Dynateck.... I'm totally happy except that first lil punch.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Drilling the covers out ain't nothing. We had a fleet of kawi mules in kuwait that we had to drill out the covers. Just take it slow and when you feel the drill poke threw the metal STOP! 

I emphasize on stop because it won't take much to destroy a mixture screw 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok...finally getting around to reporting results. 

Recall I am trying to lean out my idle. I'm ~high 11's - low 12's per the a/f meter in the muzzy pro. 

I set the a/f screws to 1 turn out (from their stock setting of 2.5ish turns out) and it did....NOTHING at idle. Does this seem right? Should I just go in another 1/4 or 1/2 turn or is there something else I should do?

Other info:
I was also trying to richen up the mid-range so I shimmed the needles with one nylon washer and that did seem to help about .5 or so (from ~14 to ~13.5).

WOT is rich so I got out the one inch hole bit and put some holes in a new oem lid I ordered. This brought me up from low 10's to high 10's at WOT. Pic of lid work attached.

Side note: holes in the air box is FRIGGIN LOUD AT MID-RANGE PULL! **** my ears were ringing after a 15 min ride. Is this what the EHS lid sounds like? I like that I can get more air = more power, but **** I think it might be a little much afer a long ride. 

The bike rips...no hesitation, no popping, no backfires, but the a/f meter says it's not good enough! Any help with jetting is appreciated!


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Replying to test out the signature.


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have found that a richer idle (@11.5) works better as it seems to start easier and it doesn't get as hot. Also, if you WOT is that low, go down in mains. I dont think you will be able to lean it out enough just by cutting holes, nit to mention the fact that you now have holes in your airbox lid. Get everything except idle around 12.5a/f.


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

brutus325 said:


> I have found that a richer idle (@11.5) works better as it seems to start easier and it doesn't get as hot. Also, if you WOT is that low, go down in mains. I dont think you will be able to lean it out enough just by cutting holes, nit to mention the fact that you now have holes in your airbox lid. Get everything except idle around 12.5a/f.


It does start very easily. So ok, maybe I'll leave the idle alone, but my question still stands...why did going all the way in to only one turn out not affect my idle numbers at all? Don't most of the people with built motors have trouble being lean and have to go up in pilot jets?

As for mid-range (a little lean) should I go with another washer under the needle?

For WOT I agree that the holes might not be enough, but the holes don't bother me as I will never be in mud/rain etc with this bike. Plus getting the most fuel and air in = the most power out (at correct a/f ratio), true? The only thing that bothers me about the holes is the noise! It's insanely loud.

For jetting I have smaller factory pro mains ready to go in. Should I drop 005 (from 190/200 to 185/195) or 010 (to 180/190) to start with?


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

Did u mess with the idle speed any? I have noticed that the idle a/f ratio will change a good bit with the smallest adjustment to my idle speed. 

I would start by getting a new airbox cover and go down in your mains in the smallest increments you have available. Get the WOT nailed and go from there. Your mains will change your mid range also given you didn't chain your needle. Get WOT correct first. Also, change only one thing at a times you can be sure of what changed what


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

brutus325 said:


> Did u mess with the idle speed any? I have noticed that the idle a/f ratio will change a good bit with the smallest adjustment to my idle speed.
> 
> I would start by getting a new airbox cover and go down in your mains in the smallest increments you have available. Get the WOT nailed and go from there. Your mains will change your mid range also given you didn't chain your needle. Get WOT correct first. Also, change only one thing at a times you can be sure of what changed what


Yeah I raised the idle speed some. Didn't seem to change the a/f much at all.

I have the stock cover that I set aside when I modded the new one I ordered. But why go back to the stock cover? Like I said the only drawback for me is the noise. Most air + most fuel = most power, correct?


----------



## brutus325 (Jan 23, 2010)

Theoretically you are correct, but I promise the difference is most likely too little to notice! Im sure the negative aspect of having holes on the cover( ie noise and danger of stuff getting in your engine) will purest the VERY small difference in power you will see from dropping your mains down a bit. It's up to u in the end but this is just my opinion and u know what they say about those.......


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

brutus325 said:


> Theoretically you are correct, but I promise the difference is most likely too little to notice! Im sure the negative aspect of having holes on the cover( ie noise and danger of stuff getting in your engine) will purest the VERY small difference in power you will see from dropping your mains down a bit. It's up to u in the end but this is just my opinion and u know what they say about those.......


Yeah I hear ya and I am going to rejet (probably) but like I said going from stock lid to my modded 8-hole lid brought up a/f at WOT from low 10's to HIGH 10's. Probably about .8 points. And man did it wake it up...so I'm sure feeding it more air can work. Think I'll try 2 and 4 more holes, since I've gone this far, and see what happens. If that raises it .5 points or so I'm not touching it! Riding with ear plugs sounds better than tearing those carbs off again.

Thanks for you help!


----------

